# Wanted: Fenwick Surf Rods!!!!!



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

The rods that I am looking for are the old Fenwick, 10ft, 2-piece surf rods, or blanks. The model #s are SU1208, SU1206, and SU1265. Please email me at [email protected] if you have one of these rods, or know where I can find one. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dude, you must really want that fenwick, you really don't have to post it on every board...


----------



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

SeaSalt,
My search has went on for 4 years now. I do really want that Fenwick, and by posting at every place I can I reach out to even more people in the fishing community. Unfourtunitly Fenwick had stoped porducing these rods in 1982, so they are amoung the hardest rods to find. I do what ever it takes to hunt them down. With some luck I may find what I am looking for.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you can get a new fenwick saltstik graphite surf rods for under 100 dollars thats including shipping... 

what model are you looking for?

Edit: my bad, i see that you listed the models in your original post, good luck finding them...


----------



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

lol!! I'm a big fan of the old fiberglass Fenwick. I have seen a few of my friends land sharks over 10ft on thier SU1208s (on a pier), that is what seperates them from every other rod. Grafite never interseted me. Also I am a rod builder, and am looking for these rods to strip and completly coustomize.
-Tony


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool... good luck.  you got any pictures of them? maybe i'll bump into them on yard sales...


----------



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you. Actually I dont have any pictures of them but I can give you the best description I can. These blanks should have thier model#s on them, with the Fenwick name. Also the are 10ft, 2-piece blanks, and came in brown and white. Most often you will find them custom built because they were sold as blanks, and those are the ones that survived over the years.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Fenwick Rods*

What`s up Piertony? I might be able to help you out on some Fenwick Rods. Go to the link below and see if you find what you want.

Jamaican Fisher

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...h&cm_ite=fenwick fishing rods&_requestid=4483


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Fenwick Rods on Ebay*

Ebay also has a great selection of Fenwick Rods (Old & New).

http://search.ebay.co.uk/fenwick-ro...fsopZ1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrexpZWD2SQQssPageNameZWD2S

Jamaican Fisher


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Fenwick Surf Rods*

Hey PierTony...just spoke to Cast Daddy L and he said he has two Fenwick Surf Rods (SU1265). Send him an email at: [email protected].

Jamaican Fisher.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*While your at it*

I hear Cast Daddy has 3 Ugly sticks he might be willing to sell, If he can part with them. But we all know how much he loves them, Not!

But maybe his "big legged girl". I'll buy one of his rods if I knew it would help me cast further. I guess it is like being a kid and you bought shoes that made you run faster.

Good luck on finding your rods.


Jeff


----------



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks guys for the leads. These rods have not been in production for over 20 years, hopefully I can find them.
Thanks again,
Tony


----------

